# Who uses training videos?



## Casey_Sutherland (Oct 4, 2005)

I am just curious, who all uses training videos. Do many MT'ers train through correspondance? Do you train in class and then assist that with video at home? Do people tape themselves and their instructors and review? 

What is your favourite kenpo/martial arts training video?

Me personally, Nothing can beat hands on training. But I like to review many tapes, Ed Parker himself teaching, Weapons videos for ideas, other styles videos for comparison.


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 4, 2005)

I use Huks Forms videos
and Tatums Self Defense videos.

Suplamental to my weekly training routine much as I would a book as a reference.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 4, 2005)

I enjoy reviewing the instructional videos out on the market today.  It doesn't have to be specific to my style of Kenpo/Kempo either.  I also like using video when I train as an aid to my workouts.  Helps me look for corrections that i may miss even with a mirror.  However, like anyone else, it is just a supplement to regular training


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 4, 2005)

I, too, have Mr. Planas' tapes - at least those through Form 4, my most recent form. 

There is so much information on these tapes, beyond where to put your feet and hands. I will plug one in, and take notes.

When I have had private lessons with Mr. Plans, I do the same thing. Tape the lesson, get home and review the tape while taking notes. There have been several instances where watching the tape, gave new meaning to the words he spoke to me during the lesson. I thought I understood what he was saying in the lesson .... but only after reviewing the tape do I really get it.


----------



## Jelik (Oct 4, 2005)

I think training tapes / DVD's are very useful, just not to be souly relied upon for "training". Have you every sparred against a video / book taught martial artist? Funny!


----------



## Seabrook (Oct 6, 2005)

I have got my hands on quite a few videos over the years, and have seen some amazing Kenpo, and some lousy Kenpo. 

The best I have seen to date are Larry Tatum's video/dvd series. They are an excellent reference guide. 



Jamie Seabrook

www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 6, 2005)

I do not use them for training or to learn techniques for the first time but do as a refresher to remember some aspect that I might have left out for my old age once and a while.
Terry


----------



## searcher (Oct 6, 2005)

I have used them in the past to supplement my training and to learn how other styles teach and perform things differently.   I have used them successfully to learn kata that I needed to advance inrank prior to learning them in class.   I have always liked Larry Tatum's videos and Jody Sasaki's tapes on self-defense, as far as EPAK goes.   I will on occasion get a video of a form that I want to use in competition and learn it that way, but that is strictly for competition where their is no need to have the bunkai drilled for the moves.   

I like videos for supplementing training and for review of material, but would rather have hands on any day.   With the high quality videos available out their it is not hard to find some very good ones.


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

Casey_Sutherland said:
			
		

> I am just curious, who all uses training videos. Do many MT'ers train through correspondance? Do you train in class and then assist that with video at home? Do people tape themselves and their instructors and review?
> 
> What is your favourite kenpo/martial arts training video?
> 
> Me personally, Nothing can beat hands on training. But I like to review many tapes, Ed Parker himself teaching, Weapons videos for ideas, other styles videos for comparison.


 i never seen one before..
 unless you'd consider MA movies training videos as well
 :-D


----------



## bayonet (Oct 8, 2005)

Mr. Tatum's technique videos have helped me immensely, Mr. Huks forms videos have helped a whole hella bunch,,,,, except when I test and Sifu Huk asks me questions and I reply with HIS responses in the video!!!! I get hit harder...but so what..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..Nothing beats a live partner and a good Sifu....


----------



## MJS (Oct 8, 2005)

Jelik said:
			
		

> I think training tapes / DVD's are very useful, just not to be souly relied upon for "training".



I agree with that!!!  

I've seen a few of Larry Tatums tapes and liked what I saw.

Mike


----------



## evenflow1121 (Oct 8, 2005)

I have never trained by correspondence, but I do have a kenpo video library covering white to black belt.  I use it as a reference.


----------



## t-bone1972 (Oct 8, 2005)

i am just curious what to expect from the video's.i live out in the middle of bfe(for the time being)so i dont have a choice. i am just curious about the format. i have plenty of experienced partners to practice with(bb aikido, bb tkd, bb san soo) i am also not a beginner(bb shou shu)there is a epak dojo about an hour away but i work all the time plus the price of gas right now. i am not real concerned with earning belts with this it is more prepatory for when i move close to the dojo(near civilization)i just want to know from some of you guys or gals with exp if the videos are sound technically and if i do this will i have to go into the dojo and learn it all over again?thank you.


----------



## MJS (Oct 9, 2005)

t-bone1972 said:
			
		

> i am just curious what to expect from the video's.i live out in the middle of bfe(for the time being)so i dont have a choice. i am just curious about the format. i have plenty of experienced partners to practice with(bb aikido, bb tkd, bb san soo) i am also not a beginner(bb shou shu)there is a epak dojo about an hour away but i work all the time plus the price of gas right now. i am not real concerned with earning belts with this it is more prepatory for when i move close to the dojo(near civilization)i just want to know from some of you guys or gals with exp if the videos are sound technically and if i do this will i have to go into the dojo and learn it all over again?thank you.



You can still attend a school and not have that 'belt hungry' mentality.  In other words...go at your own pace, learn the material and when the time comes to test for rank, then it happens.  Too many times, people are counting on a certain time frame to test just so they can walk around with a new color.  

As for the videos:  If you can drive to a school, I'd suggest that.  If you were to take a Huk Planas tape and a Larry Tatum tape, there is a chance that the techniques may be done slightly different.  

Mike


----------

